# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: How do I keep Rednose shrimp?

## AquaticQuotient.com

Rednose shrimp are often sold for freshwater aquaria. Werner Klotz explains why this isn't such a good idea. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

